# Monitor Pwer Adapter



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello there electricians. Ive posted here before, regarding some electronics, and got cool answer from WEREBRO. Thank you .

This time, I found a few LCD monitors outside someones house. He was clearing out.
I got the monitors home, and power required 12Volts and 3Amps. 
I had another monitor which needed the same adapter, but a different tip. I have the tip of this new monitor, so can I just easily change the tip around by soldering?

Thanks

Also If I made a mistake with the wiring, could that lead to damage?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Al-qarni

No, first you have to determine the plugs configuration , what I mean is not all tips are setup for every monitor. Locate the monitor's specs then look for a symbol that looks something like the pic. The power adapter's tip has to match the monitor's pin or else you reverse polarity and fry the monitor.


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi. On the monitor itself, it doesnt say what polarity it needs? It just say 

12V ___ 3A
......---


This is how it looks like, no other information about polarity. My ac adapter thought with a different tips shows Tip is positive.


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

Research the monitor by the model number and find out which configuration it needs to be. I have to second Octaneman, you can fry it if it is wired reverse.


----------

